# boat shoe choice - resole or buy new



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a pair of 15-year-old-or older boat shoes, with soles very similar to these:
https://www.amazon.com/Sperry-Topsider-Mens-Mariner-Boat/dp/B007EQPBHK/ref=zg_bs_679264011_17

The layer against the the ground has worn down of course, but also cracked/torn, and now has come unglued from the lighter layer. However, the uppers are beautiful and very comfortably broken in.

Would you resole (looks like BNelson charges $50 or so for this) or buy new? AE has similar boat shoes at $150 on sale, and prices for this style appear to be around $100-150. I like the thicker, more supportive sole and insole of this shoe as compared to a standard boat shoe.

I welcome any input!


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Repair. The extra life is great bang for the buck, and stick with a shoe that you know works for you.
I had a cut-and-glue heel repair done on an old pair of camp mocs years ago. This can be done locally, if one is not that picky.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Just curious as to whether the original Sperry soles are available for re-soling.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Don't know, but the B Nelson site says they reserve the right to substitute something similar. The very similar appearance of the sole of the shoe in the Amazon link to mine makes me think if the exact sole isn't available, something very close will be.


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

Resole because the uppers are beautiful and very comfortably broken in.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Considering you can buy a brand-new pair of Sperry Topsiders with the desired sole at the link you posted for less than $70, I think you'd be crazy to risk fifty bucks on an unknown cobbler to resole 15-y/o shoes that probably cost less than that when new. Boat shoes are disposable items, IMO.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Topsider said:


> Considering you can buy a brand-new pair of Sperry Topsiders with the desired sole at the link you posted for less than $70, I think you'd be crazy to risk fifty bucks on an unknown cobbler to resole 15-y/o shoes that probably cost less than that when new. Boat shoes are disposable items, IMO.


+1 I think I'd probably just purchase new as well. FWIW I own a pair of the AE Eastports and they are very comfortable. I keep a beater pair of Sebagos around though in the event that I actually need to use a boat shoe for its intended purpose.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Topsider said:


> Considering you can buy a brand-new pair of Sperry Topsiders with the desired sole at the link you posted for less than $70, I think you'd be crazy to risk fifty bucks on an unknown cobbler to resole 15-y/o shoes that probably cost less than that when new. Boat shoes are disposable items, IMO.


Yes and no. I'm not sure that it is possible, but I am considering re-soling the shoes in the below link. Aside from worn soles, they have held up well, and the least expensive replacements I can find cost $85 (I don't want the ones in the Amazon link, I want the classic Sperry Topsider). The worn soles are the only issue. If I could find replacements for $70, I'd do that.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?189569-Who-has-the-cheapest


----------



## ricardofrancisco (Jan 1, 2013)

I would only resole them if they had some sentimental value. Otherwise, I agree with the other gentlemen with just purchasing a new pair.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

I believe in looking after more expensive clothing items and do not like the disposable junk that most people buy. It is obviously sensible to resole calf leather goodyear welted shoes. But boat shoes are more disposable for me - in the same way that I would not recuff shirts, I wouldn't risk a resole (and 15 years reflects jolly good price:wear!).


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

But I thought someone suggested the new ones don't hold up well and are of much lesser quality,

? ? ?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ not sure if that was in response to my post, but I wouldn't know - I get my boatshoes from Loake and the quality is just fine.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

No, imeant about 32's shoes


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

My gut reaction is almost always to repair rather than replace, but at the prices you're talking about, it seems like replacing is the better route. I suspect that the shoes have other wear and tear issues that will soon become problematic and you'd probably be best served by a new pair.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Topsider said:


> Considering you can buy a brand-new pair of Sperry Topsiders with the desired sole at the link you posted for less than $70, I think you'd be crazy to risk fifty bucks on an unknown cobbler to resole 15-y/o shoes that probably cost less than that when new. Boat shoes are disposable items, IMO.


Plus by now they probably smell!


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Doctor Damage said:


> Plus by now they probably smell!


Actually the uppers are clean, both inside and out, and don't smell at all. I haven't really worn these much for the last five years or so. I got them out this spring when I got the urge to wear boat shoes again, and the soles were all crumbed up.


----------



## Style&Pace (May 31, 2014)

Economics be damned! It sounds like you aren't over those shoes yet from the way you talk about them. I recommend the classy and environmentally saintly option of resoling.

I am retiring my current Sperrys however, as I am feeling the allure of gold.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

frosejr said:


> Actually the uppers are clean, both inside and out, and don't smell at all. I haven't really worn these much for the last five years or so. I got them out this spring when I got the urge to wear boat shoes again, and the soles were all crumbed up.


Years ago I was subjected to some well intended teasing for having a favored pair of USA Made Bass Weejuns resoled twice, the last time paying more for the resoling than the shoes originally cost me. Not a financially sound choice perhaps, but I sure loved those Weejuns! Go ahead, take a leap of faith...have your Topsiders resoled...you are not going to regret it!


----------

